# Fletching offset and helical if any? Arrow selection, Field State this weekend.



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

Have you tried bringing your draw weight down to see if that fixes the carbon 1 bareshafts? Also how do they group at distance? Bare shafting is a good tool for tuning but not the end all be all. Your efforts may be better spent working on other things. That being said I realize that sometimes you need the peace of mind. Can you not just buy pins for the ACC? And as far as the vanes I personally use helical 187s for field but I bet that if you fletched up half with helical and left the others offset that the difference would be minimal at best. I don't know your skill level but I do have some general advice: think about a typical field round for you. Think about your dropped arrows. How many points could you possibly reclaim by having optimal vanes? Maybe 1 or 2? At best? If you are shooting in the 550s 1 or 2 points is huge. If you are shooting in the 530s or lower, don't sweat the small stuff and work on things that will actually save you points like not collapsing your front end (or whatever it might be). I know it's kind of unsolicited advice but I thought I would throw it out there. And it applies to the bareshafts as well. I have won some decent tournaments with my arrows not even shooting through paper very well. Not to say that it's not worth fixing at some point.... Good luck!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

paragraphs...they help break up the thoughts for ease of reading.

if yournocksarepointingtothesideinanoddwayitsyounotthetunetakethesightoffthebowandpracticepullingbackstraightandlettingthebowrollatthetarget.

pickthepinbushingsthatfittheGnocknottheshaftID


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

Fury90flier said:


> paragraphs...they help break up the thoughts for ease of reading.
> 
> if yournocksarepointingtothesideinanoddwayitsyounotthetunetakethesightoffthebowandpracticepullingbackstraightandlettingthebowrollatthetarget.
> 
> pickthepinbushingsthatfittheGnocknottheshaftID


mmm helpful...


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

helpfulexactlywhatIthought

iliketellinghimtofitthenocknottheshaftwashelpfullIdidn'trealizeaccshaftsusedpinsintheunibushing

alsolikehelpingpeopleunderstandthatnotputtingbreaksinparagraphsmakesitdifficulttoread

Thankyouforidentifyingmyhelpfulnature.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry it wasn't double spaced. I have no issues reading it, it really wasn't that long of a post either. It doesn't matter now, field state is over and I only shot 1 day. I don't like the fact that ACC's can't fit pins, unibushings in my experience do not protect the ass end of the arrow at all.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

go back and read what I wrote and you'll see how to get pins for ACC's


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> go back and read what I wrote and you'll see how to get pins for ACC's


I used carbon 1 410 spine pins for Easton G-nocks. Also I can bareshaft XXX's and series 22's and lots of other arrows...I just don't understand why the 410 carbon 1's didn't tune well. They shot bullets through paper and grouped decent but wouldn't bareshaft worth a darn.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Might just be carbon ones. A friend of mine tried them and we couldn't get them to tune at all.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Doesn't matter now, my outdoor season is over. I ended up going 3* left helical and very similar setup but different vane for my injexion 400's for my hunting bow which happens to be an elite.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> I used carbon 1 410 spine pins for Easton G-nocks. Also I can bareshaft XXX's and series 22's and lots of other arrows...I just don't understand why the 410 carbon 1's didn't tune well. They shot bullets through paper and grouped decent but wouldn't bareshaft worth a darn.


bullet holes and bare shafting have nothing to do with each other.

Often you'll get perfect bare shaft at distance and a slight tear in paper...perfectly normal.


Remember on carbon ones like any other shaft that you're using the long shank glue-in's---shaft length is to the back of the point. Often people forget this and get the wrong spine.


----------

